# Sony 5.1 Home Theatre Amp



## Rixter (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the Sony model SD520 -5.1 Home Theatre Amp?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Rick.
Are you asking about an STR-DG520?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm probably risking getting flamed but Sony is not a company known for its good receivers. I know personally several people who have various Sony receivers and non of them are happy with them. If I were you I would look at Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo instead.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm with Tony on the Sony :R
I have an STR-DE995 which was a top of the line (the DE line) receiver and it really has problems driving much of any load. The Sony's are generally easy to set-up and use and will likely perform for a number of years if you have some nice, efficient easily driven speakers. And don't push it too hard.


----------



## Rixter (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi MArk,

Sorry for the bum steer....yeah you are correct, thats the model.


----------

